# 235/40/18 on 18x8 et50 wheel on MkVi?



## ctn (Sep 30, 2009)

Help please. The regular tire size is 225/40/18. Can I fit 235/40/18 tires on 18x8 et50 wheels on a Golf GTI MkVi? Will it be too close to the suspension or rub or cause other problems? 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

235 may rub on fender liners at full compression, so you might have to modify them to make that size work (some have used a heat gun to warm up the plastic and "push" sections out of the way). 225/40R18 is a safer bet


----------



## 2010GTI4me (Mar 12, 2010)

Haven't rubbed a single time for me. My wheel offsets are et45 though, which in theory should rub more, but they don't.


----------



## ctn (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks.

I decided to go with an et44 wheel instead. At least one person on the MkVi forum has 235/40/18 tires on 18x8 et44 wheels without any issues.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

ctn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I decided to go with an et44 wheel instead. At least one person on the MkVi forum has 235/40/18 tires on 18x8 et44 wheels without any issues.


At that ET, you'll really have to hit something hard to have it rub............


----------

